# Whelping box



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Wondering if any of the breederes here have recommendation for commercial whelping pens. This would be for a large breed so looking for something that can withstand Wiemaraners. Thanks


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I can't remember where I got mine, but it is light weight, like corregated cardboard coated with something that makes it washable. The doorway is slightly elevated with a removable door and it has "pig rails". It sets up and takes down quickly and with no tools. My best hunch it came from PetEdge


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It is very interesting that you posted here. My parents had a friend who bred Champion wiemaraners and when he passed away the kids threw the whelping boxes out in the yard. My dad grabbed one & refurbished it and gave it to me for Xmas. This picture is my little 7 lb Havanese in front of it. It looks awfully small for wiemaraners but it seemed to work for them. I hope you are able to find the perfect one.

I just tried to attach the picture but I couldn't for some reason from my iPad
But it measures 31 1/2 x 31 1/2 inches


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I doubt this applies, but since we start litter box training at 3 1/2 weeks when the pups are still in the whelping box, I made the litter box first, and then made the whelping box to fit.

I made ours out of 1/2 oak plywood. It also has the safety rails in it. Height of safety rails needs to hit the Mom in the middle of her back when she's laying down. Be sure to add the thickness of the bedding you will use.

If you Google "dog whelping box", there is a good supplier that will make pads to fit whatever your dimensions are. Those pads are a blue, thick, loose synthetic shearling that works great for its purpose.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Laurief said:


> It is very interesting that you posted here. My parents had a friend who bred Champion wiemaraners and when he passed away the kids threw the whelping boxes out in the yard. My dad grabbed one & refurbished it and gave it to me for Xmas. This picture is my little 7 lb Havanese in front of it. It looks awfully small for wiemaraners but it seemed to work for them. I hope you are able to find the perfect one.
> 
> I just tried to attach the picture but I couldn't for some reason from my iPad
> But it measures 31 1/2 x 31 1/2 inches


Off topic, but if you ever figure out how to attach photos via your iPad, let me know. I haven't figured it out either!


----------

